# Suche älteres Spiel



## patti97 (20. Dezember 2014)

*Suche älteres Spiel*

Hallo liebe PC Games Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Spiel welches ich vor Jahren mal gespielt habe.

Das Spiel war soweit ich mich erinnere ein Action Spiel oder so ähnlich. So im Agenten Style. Die Grafik hatte solche Umrandungen wie Borderlands und Zwischensequenzen waren im Comic Style.
Das Spiel hatte ich soweit ich mich erinnere aus einer Zeitschrift, glaube die Computer Bild.

Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe.

Mfg Patti97


----------



## BiJay (20. Dezember 2014)

Xiii?


----------



## patti97 (20. Dezember 2014)

Dankeeee BiJay das ist es!
Das muss ich jetzt erstmal wieder spielen .


----------

